# People you fancy.... but probably shouldnt



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a very odd taste in men , and had the piddle taken out of me many times for it.... now I have decided to be proud of my bad taste 

so

come on

fess up

Who makes your list of people you fancy, but shouldnt?

Here is mine








and he probably has a better wardrobe than me!








Yes ok, he was sexy in his sharpe days - but now, most of my friends think I am nuts!








I suppose I could be accused of necrophilia!








and now possibly cradle snatching - this poor nerdy fella does the voice for how to train a dragon amongst other things.








- oooh ALLLLLL OF THEM (at once preferably!)








ok this is a repeat of one of them above - but I liked the gif!








something about people who make me laugh!








another who makes me laugh!

think that will do for now, I will try to preserve whatever dignity I have left... which wont be much once you lot have finished with me I'm sure!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am saying nothing - not one word :nonod:














































I should stop there......


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

johnny depp is someone you shouldnt fancy!!!!!!  when did that happen????????


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay don't laugh......

Josh Gates.









Jack Nicholson.









Jack Davenport.









Richard dean anderson









Jason Hawes. (Ghost Hunters)









Jim Broadbent.









Norman Reedus.









I think there's more but these are the main ones.:yikes:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

You're not alone wtih BBT, sad but true, ever since he was in Love Actually


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

always loved ben kingsley , just something about him.









love christian slater









henry rollins









javier bardem









bill nighy









lastly , terry crews









loads more i like too!


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

At one point in my life I was sure I was going to marry this handsome man.










I still find him handsome today. I'd love to meet him.










CC


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I wanna do bad things with him  He's 22 years older than me


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hugh Laurie


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Sir Ian Mckellen <3




























He's amazing  So so handsome aswell. His tempest performance at the Paralympics brought me to tears.

I wouldn't exactly say that I shouldn't, he's 54 years older than me but age is just a number


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> johnny depp is someone you shouldnt fancy!!!!!!  when did that happen????????


Oh he is definitely someone you should fancy - but I can't answer a 'fancy' thread and_ not_ put him on it - what if he reads it?? 

And I would feel disloyal.... :blush:


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

A lot of theses I don't think are bad.

I totally agree with the O2 fawn guy (hubba hubba)

For me

Geoffrey Rush









Michael Cain









Joaquin Phoenix (thin, fat, scruffy, whatever)









Adrien Brody









And my top man - Gary Oldman










ETA - my OH was reading over my shoulder and said that all of the older guys look a little *like my dad!*


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Charleigh said:


> Sir Ian Mckellen <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have better luck if you are a bloke


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> You'd have better luck if you are a bloke


I'd have a sex change for him :001_wub:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Why should you not fancy Richard Dean Anderson? He is gorgeous. I can still drool over the very young James Garner and Kevin Costner. I don't fancy many men to be honest, but these are up on my list.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Alan Rickman for the voice. Amazing. 

Joseph Gordon-Levitt. Google him. Yum, but only 5'9. Depressing.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Robert Smith.... there I said it!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

waggy Tailz said:


> Robert Smith.... there I said it!


As in the Cure? Oh yeah!


----------



## kaypug (Jun 29, 2012)

Eric Pollard from Emmerdale:001_wub:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Another Izzard fan....... mmmmmm

Also, Guy Garvey from Elbow


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

ooooh so many I agree with you ladies

gary oldman
geoffry rush
joaquin phoenix
Javier Bardem
Alan Rickman

ok I'm going again - dignity still intact!


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> As in the Cure? Oh yeah!


Thats the one


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Alan Rickman. he has aged very well, and my god!! that voice. 









Jeremy Renner. just plain gorgeous. and his ass in those trousers in Avengers is just :drool:









Orlando Bloom. but only as Legolas









Viggo Mortenson









Simon King from the Hairy Bikers. i just think he is really funny.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

A lot of these are terribly mainstream for a "shouldn't fancy" list!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Theres something about Stallone in the Expendables films...









I cant believe I just said that... He could be my grandad :blushing: :laugh:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Patrick Stewart, I'd love himto whisk me off on the Enterprise.

Michael Crawford, in his phantom phase


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> Patrick Stewart, I'd love himto whisk me off on the Enterprise.
> 
> Michael Crawford, in his phantom phase


Patrick Stewart is the spitting image of my father, at least from the neck up. It is quite eerie watching him in fact.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmmm here goes

Nicholas cage









Jim Carrey lmao


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

There is something about Tim Roth

Also Adam Arkin


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

ewan mcgregor
mostly in trainspotting when he was playing a junkie  
I think it's mostly his accent I wish my accent was more like his I could listen to him speak alll day


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*They don't make them like this any more.:001_wub:*


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Miranda Hart!!

Phwooooorrrrrr!


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely agree with Patrick Stewat, especially with a nice bit of facial hair.

My really weird crush is...wait for it... Marilyn Manson.

Oh and I also rather like Maury Povich.

Bear in mind I'm only 27...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Here goes......










And since WAY before Downton btw......




























This lot are DEFINITELY in the 'Do But Shouldn't' box!!!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

:drool:









Casualty just isn't the same now his gone!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

5headh said:


> Casualty just isn't the same now his gone!


was he a good actor?? coz in that picture it looks like someone has said to him, "now, act angry!" and he is crap at it!!LOL:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Now he could sing to me all night long.*


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

these are so funny.

alan rickman.......his voice :yesnod:

colin firth

liam neeson :001_wub:

they're all on my allowed list..


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Now he could sing to me all night long.*


Oh yes..................!!!!!!! A voice like melted honey over carte d'or vanilla ice-cream!!!! :drool:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh yes..................!!!!!!! A voice like melted honey over carte d'or vanilla ice-cream!!!! :drool:


*That's not all he melted.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Jenny Powell
Agnetha Faltskog (please call soon)
Jenny Agutter
Katie Melua

Linda was cute
The Stone Poneys (feat Linda Ronstadt) - Different Drum (1967) - YouTube

as was stevie
Stevie Nicks - Edge Of Seventeen - YouTube

as was maggie
Mike Oldfield - Moonlight Shadow ft. Maggie Reilly - YouTube


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Whoever posted the picture of Bruce Willis - hands off, he be mine
I also wouldn't kick Gordon Ramsey out of bed (unless it was to cook me breakfast) I find him attractive in an ugly sort of way Nice bit of ruff


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> Whoever posted the picture of Bruce Willis - hands off, he be mine
> I also wouldn't kick Gordon Ramsey out of bed (unless it was to cook me breakfast) I find him attractive in an ugly sort of way Nice bit of ruff


*You can have Bruce Willis any day. But Gordon, we might have to negotiate terms.*


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> was he a good actor?? coz in that picture it looks like someone has said to him, "now, act angry!" and he is crap at it!!LOL:lol:


He was a good actor lol, he had such a weird personality... he was funny but obnoxious at the same time!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *They don't make them like this any more.:001_wub:*


Thank the Lord! I never could stand him.



JANICE199 said:


> *Now he could sing to me all night long.*


Now you're talking. Let's not forget the King, though eh?


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm waiting on one of the older members to post someone like Justin Bieber or Harry Styles


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> I'm waiting on one of the older members to post someone like Justin Bieber or Harry Styles


I am one of the older members and I have to say I have never heard of either of these people.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I am one of the older members and I have to say I have never heard of either of these people.


To say I am envious would be an understatement.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Donald Sutherland.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I am one of the older members and I have to say I have never heard of either of these people.


And your world is a richer place for that, trust me!

Ummmm, men I shouldn't fancy but do........

Him









Him









Him









Him









Him









Him









Both of them, cos there's something sexy about men who can make me laugh









And him, probably indicates I'm not all there, liking a video game character


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Fiona Bruce:

Fiona Bruce Performs &#39;All That Jazz&#39; - BBC Children in Need - YouTube

She's a classy lady I'll have you know: Fiona Bruce farts on live TV!! - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Omg omg omg omg omg tom cruise. Dfhdjbfbdhvfjbvjdhfjvjvuer


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Donald Sutherland.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh yes!!!!!!!! :drool:

And Kiefer isin't too shoddy either........


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Keifer didn't do it for me.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I once went out with one of my best mate's sister for a few months. That was a bad career move.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh yes!!!!!!!! :drool:
> 
> And Kiefer isin't too shoddy either........


Calm down gal.....you'll have the IWC fanning you down with your annual reports if you aint careful :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Rolacolacube said:


>


Is that Tom Hanks or the whole of Aston Villa football club you fancy?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Is that Tom Hanks or the whole of Aston Villa football club you fancy?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I love this thread, a lovely lot of very fanciable men on it. I'll be back to add mine later. After I've cooked for us both & eaten dinner.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> And your world is a richer place for that, trust me!
> 
> Ummmm, men I shouldn't fancy but do........
> 
> ...


What do you like about Julian Clary, I'm intrigued.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> What do you like about Julian Clary, I'm intrigued.


His voice, his makeup, I think he's one of very few men who looks attractive in a suit. I know he ain't batting for my team though so I probably 'shouldn't' fancy him


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

ooh yes, mr tim curry as frankenfurter!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Is that Tom Hanks or the whole of Aston Villa football club you fancy?


Haha just Tom Hanks....think the AV players would be about 10 years too young for me lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> What do you like about Julian Clary, I'm intrigued.


Was that Julian Clary? I thought it was Boy George!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Eduardo Verastegui


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd have to fight the wife for him mind!!!
:lol:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I like plenty of perfectly acceptable men - Johnny Depp for instance :001_wub:

But my dirty old man fetish means I also fancy Alan Rickman, James Spader and Anthony Stewart Head.
(sorry can't work out how to import pics!)


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Matt from Time Team. 
I am besotted with him, I watch all the repeats of Time Team just to get a glimpse of him, stripped & digging. He's probably young enough to be my Grandson.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Colette said:


> I like plenty of perfectly acceptable men - Johnny Depp for instance :001_wub:
> 
> But my dirty old man fetish means I also fancy Alan Rickman, James Spader and Anthony Stewart Head.
> (sorry can't work out how to import pics!)


Anthony Stewart Head :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Colette said:


> I like plenty of perfectly acceptable men - Johnny Depp for instance :001_wub:
> 
> But my dirty old man fetish means I also fancy Alan Rickman, James Spader and *Anthony Stewart Head*.
> (sorry can't work out how to import pics!)


How could I forget him? Hothothot!

Onto my expanded list you go Mr. Head......


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

The green one from the hoobs :lol:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

And Tim, he is such a lovely person..


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

all of Simplysardonics list apart from the first guy whom i dont recognise


Plus - In order of love

Ray Winstone
Simon Cowell
Alan Rickman
Gary Oldman


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> all of Simplysardonics list apart from the first guy whom i dont recognise
> 
> Plus - In order of love
> 
> ...


Bruce Dickinson, he looked better with long hair though


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Bruce Dickinson, he looked better with long hair though


sorry hun I still dont see that one... in fact his eyes! :yikes:


----------



## gooner1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Where's all the blokes replys ???????


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

ooh just remembered another...

kenneth branagh (even if he does look alot like clare balding! )


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

gooner1 said:


> Where's all the blokes replys ???????


only one or two! disappointing!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Drogba....:yikes: he is beautiful...he is generous..he is very surprising football star...


Lineker....
Diego Forlan


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I always had a thing for Mic Martin when he was in the limelight:









Most people think i'm crazy because I think Dermot is lovely:


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Sean Bean all the way, ever since I was about 12 (24 now!)


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> I always had a thing for Mic Martin when he was in the limelight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dermot's gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## kaypug (Jun 29, 2012)

I've thought of another one...Carter Pewterschmidt from Family Guy, hubba hubba!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> His voice, his makeup,* I think he's one of very few men who looks attractive in a suit.* I know he ain't batting for my team though so I probably 'shouldn't' fancy him


When it comes to wearing a suit, there is one who kicks ass every time.....










































Colette said:


> I like plenty of perfectly acceptable men - Johnny Depp for instance :001_wub:
> 
> But my dirty old man fetish means I also fancy Alan Rickman, *James Spader* and Anthony Stewart Head.
> (sorry can't work out how to import pics!)


Oh he was so yummy in his younger days.............










:001_wub:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> ooh yes, mr tim curry as frankenfurter!


Tim Curry full stop......:drool:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cant post pics cos on moby but always had a soft spot for Jack Nicholson ....
and Alan Sugar shhh dont tell SUE WHITE about Alan Sugar she wil fight me for him hehehe :ciappa::yikes:.........like robert dinero too


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Paul Hollywood:









And this one can sing and play guitar!









And only as his character: I _*need*_ him as my gay best friend, just adore him! (Eric Stonestreet on left, guy on right really is gay!)


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

can i just say to all the ladies who like Alan Rickman, that he is mine, i have him chained to my bed :aureola: :w00t: and you will not be getting him back.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Watching him on Mock The Week right now.... gosh I love the man!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

CRL said:


> can i just say to all the ladies who like Alan Rickman, that he is mine, i have him chained to my bed :aureola: :w00t: and you will not be getting him back.


I mentioned him first so he's mine! :ciappa:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it really wrong to fancy Geoffrey Rush as the Marquis de Sade in "Quills"? Think that may top my list of "I really shouldn'ts..." 
http://cineplex.media.baselineresearch.com/images/284634/284634_large.jpg


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> I mentioned him first so he's mine! :ciappa:


technically if he is chained to my bed he is mine. :ciappa:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

CRL said:


> technically if he is chained to my bed he is mine. :ciappa:


Fight you for him? Plus I can get hold of proper handcuffs


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Fight you for him? Plus I can get hold of proper handcuffs


he said he prefers the chains


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen [DVD Live in Barcelona 2002] ( Subtitles & lyrics ) - YouTube

Oh yes!

The "should not bit" he looks like my hubbies mate...:shocked:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> His voice, his makeup, I think he's one of very few men who looks attractive in a suit. I know he ain't batting for my team though so I probably 'shouldn't' fancy him


OMG I thought I was the only woman in the land with a thing for Julian Clairy! Oh he is lovely!! Even when I was a kid I was fascinated by him, I used to sit and watch anything with him on it!

And since I love David Mitchell so much that I thought he deserved his very own post, here are some more 










lovely, lovely, lovely Dec!! Also been obsessed with Ant and Dec since I was about 5, even at 5 years old I had posters of them ALL over my room  and i've always loved them! I remember my mum once telling me that Dec had a girlfriend, I was only about 8 but I cried my eyes out all evening  










Tom Lister... nom nom nom 










Another Paul fan over here... SS you have good taste :thumbup:










Benji Madden... definitely takes me back to my teens, I loved his band and still do  probably not most peoples' cup of tea though 










Noel Edmonds.... I don't even know what else to say :lol: :lol:










Another Noel, of the Fielding variety 

....I know, I know - I have terrible taste


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> OMG I thought I was the only woman in the land with a thing for Julian Clairy! Oh he is lovely!! Even when I was a kid I was fascinated by him, I used to sit and watch anything with him on it!
> 
> And since I love David Mitchell so much that I thought he deserved his very own post, here are some more
> 
> ...


NOEL EDMONDS you win !! You really shouldn't


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> NOEL EDMONDS you win !! You really shouldn't


I dunno.... there is an eric pollard fan to consider before announcing a winner!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Oooh... can I add Noel Fielding, Tim Minchin and Adam Ant? Gotta love men in eyeliner!! (Keep trying to convince OH!):001_wub:


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Colette said:


> Oooh... can I add Noel Fielding, Tim Minchin and Adam Ant? Gotta love men in eyeliner!! (Keep trying to convince OH!):001_wub:


this is my man for guyliner!
Mathew Baynton // Dick Turpin // Horrible Histories // HQ - YouTube


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> NOEL EDMONDS you win !! You really shouldn't


And considering i'm only 22, I really REALLY shouldn't


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Justin Sullivan of New Model Army :drool:

Who the heck is he I hear you type?

This is him singing 

[youtube_browser]VkUhj4YAtHc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

CRL said:


> Viggo Mortenson


How could you not fancy Viggo? I mean honestly !:001_wub:

I can't personally think of anyone.. that you shouldn't.. hm John Simm? no still gorgeous, sorry fail at this game.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

heres some more of my crushes. 

daniel day lewis









joseph fiennes









hugh jackman
hands off ladies cos this one is definitely MINE!:drool::drool::drool:









dunno what it is about this man i find sexy , but i do









love billy connolly too:laugh:









josh brolin









and finally , i definitely would :laugh:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I always thought Diablo was a bloke!!  Unless you are, in which case fair play too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Colette said:


> I always thought Diablo was a bloke!!  Unless you are, in which case fair play too!


 name change coming on i think! lots of people here think i'm a man:yikes:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

diablo said:


> heres some more of my crushes.
> 
> daniel day lewis
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, Willem Dafoe & Jack Black :001_wub:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Victoria Coren from Connect (married to David Mitchell): I'm a sucker for ladies in cowboy hats as it is.










Sharon Stone: Wore out the bit in Basic Instinct as a rampant teenager. Might have to get a copy as I'm now a rampant thirty-soemthing.










Helen Mirren: Still stunning.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Victoria Coren from Connect (married to David Mitchell): I'm a sucker for ladies in cowboy hats as it is.


Sorry dude, she's spoken for!!! She belongs to my OH.

And yes, he would fight you for her!!!!!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Helen Mirren: Still stunning.


Isn't she just.... a beautiful lady...


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Colette said:


> Is it really wrong to fancy Geoffrey Rush as the Marquis de Sade in "Quills"? Think that may top my list of "I really shouldn'ts..."
> http://cineplex.media.baselineresearch.com/images/284634/284634_large.jpg


I love him in quills - so very sexy


----------



## missylou (Dec 26, 2012)

Ooo I know this is old but any chance to post pictures of these hotties!! 

Harry Styles & Louis Tomlinson - One Direction (my god do people take the pee!!)

















Professor Green (neck tattoos mmm)









Jesse Eisenberg: 









The Rock:









Shamus (wwe) 









I have the pee taken out of me whenever I mention I find these men attractive lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

missylou said:


> I have the pee taken out of me whenever I mention I find these men attractive lol


A couple of them are alright 

I'm going to find the ones I luurrve


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

missylou said:


> Professor Green (neck tattoos mmm)


om nom nom!!!

Have you ever seen him live? He is AMAZING!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Tommy Lee









Lenny Kravitz









Billy Idol









Anthony Kiedis









I love Danny Trejo as he does a lot for rescue animals


----------



## missylou (Dec 26, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> om nom nom!!!
> 
> Have you ever seen him live? He is AMAZING!


Nooooo I REALLY want to! I've had tickets twice now and both times I've had to sell them because I couldn't go


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

missylou said:


> Nooooo I REALLY want to! I've had tickets twice now and both times I've had to sell them because I couldn't go


ahh that's crap 

I went to see him in Blackpool last year, I split up with my ex the week before the gig but I still had the tickets... I just had no transport home, so I booked a cheap crappy hotel room (and it really was cheap and crappy) and just stayed the night... what I didn't realise though was that my cheap crappy hotel was right down the side of the venue, and my window overlooked his tour bus! The woman behind the desk at the hotel said to me "are you here for the concert?" and I said "yeah why" and she was like "OK i'll give you the room with a view"  bless her!!

I ended up meeting up with a couple of friends who were also going to the gig and I had an absolutely amazing time  he is WELL worth going to see!

This was the view from my room, I didn't take my eyes off the window nearly all night! Watched them packing his stuff up onto the bus out of the venue and I could make out silhouettes on the bus but couldn't see in properly, I think he left about 3am  it was amazing to watch though!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

ricky gervais


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> ricky gervais


If you have him, can I have Karl Pilkington  I think he is just fantastic!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> If you have him, can I have Karl Pilkington  I think he is just fantastic!


I would love to hang out with him!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> I would love to hang out with him!!!!!


Wouldn't it just be brilliant to spend an afternoon down the pub with him! I can never get enough of Idiot Abroad... half the stuff he says though, I end up agreeing or thinking "yeah, that's true actually.." :scared:


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

gotta be lucy porter, she's adorable.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

him


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

him im all hot now


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay pretty awesome bunch here, here's mine:

Brian Cox (Love him!) 








(Eric Northman....True blood...yum  )








Daryl from Walking Dead








Bill Compton - again True blood








:001_tt1: Ah...back to dreaming now :lol: x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ooh yes, Brian Cox is a new one on my list after I saw him on a couple of episodes of QI



SirHiss said:


> I love Danny Trejo as he does a lot for rescue animals


I didn't know that about him, I like him even more now


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> ooh yes, Brian Cox is a new one on my list after I saw him on a couple of episodes of QI
> 
> I didn't know that about him, I like him even more now


He and his wife are real gems where rescues are concerned, here's their site.

WELCOME TO K9 COMPASSION


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

CRL said:


> Alan Rickman. he has aged very well, and my god!! that voice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt add the gorgeous Rory Mccann :001_tt1: :w00t: :drool:


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting thread, with quite a few that strangely tick my boxes too.

I've started watching the boxed set of Columbo, and I just can't help it but, I quite fancy him:










I don't know if he's considered generally attractive or not, but I've always thought Charlton Heston was gorgeous:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jack Davenport - definitely. I could give 'im one!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Jack Davenport - definitely. I could give 'im one!


:lol: Oh LB, you crack me up, actually laughing x


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Him :blush: >>


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Julian assange and jack black lol


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Adam Sandler  he's old enough to be my Dad.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Er do these count being as they are pushing up daisies ? ! A young Richard Harris gorgeous and Oliver Reed and I also like Alan Rickman too


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Er do these count being as they are pushing up daisies ? ! A young Richard Harris gorgeous and Oliver Reed and I also like Alan Rickman too


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Waterlily I can't see your pic ? Maybe its my phone


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Waterlily I can't see your pic ? Maybe its my phone


dammit it was for you too  just uh... "necrophilia .. lie back and crack open a cold one :blush: :001_tongue:


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh bloody hell I want to know what it is now :w00t:


----------

